# Penis Injury?



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So my angora buck was looking terrible tonight. Squinty eyes and hunchbacked. I pulled him out and noticed right away that his penis was limp and hanging out, and rather dry looking. Not shriveled exactly...but not able to contract back into the sheath. He looks fairly terrible at the moment. 
He was bred over a week ago as a stud for someone else...I did not keep the doe and I was not planning on breeding him again. 
Could she have hurt him? I certainly did not notice the penis before. What other problems could cause this?
Should I try something that could save him or would it be kinder to euth?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Put some lubricant or olive oil on it, and try to push it back in after a while. If you can't get it back in, he's got to be put down, unfortunately. Don't breed from him again if he makes it.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Put some KY jelly on there and just keep it moist. Keep him on paper towels or something until it retracts. He should be fine- it's fairly common in rats.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Mice have penis bones, right? With bulls, I've seen it where they've broken them. When the go to mate, it only makes it half-way out before flopping at the break point. Can this happen in mice?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If it does, its rare. This does sound like a prolapse. We have had a couple of them and they do usually heal with th oil, as long as the buck is on paper


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

sounds like a prolapse - I know with a reptile prolapse, sugar water helps it goes back in but I don't know for mice?!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Massage it with a lubricant. He may have uric acid crystallised and blocking the outlet. I had an old buck with this problem, and I to do this several times. It could be just mucus, if he's had an injury.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My understanding is that sugar water is supposed to help reduce the inflammation, while the lubricant helps to get it back into the sheath. We had to deal with regular anal prolapses with a box turtle, and found that hemmorhoid cream did wonders, but sugar water until it's not red and then lubricant was almost as good.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you saying to wash it with sugar water?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

*nod* And soak it by dabbing it on with qtip, if the inflammation (redness, swelling) doesn't go down. If it's swollen, it can't slip back into the sheath, no matter how much lubricant you use. That said, if it's not been dealt with by now, pts is the only option. I only explain the sugar water suggestion for folks to maybe remember if it happens to them (or again to the same poor buck).


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think it's hopeless yet. It hasn't even been 24 hours.

I also don't think that if it happens, the buck can't be bred from again. It happens to most male rats at some point, as far as I can tell. It happened to my oldest one last year, and he hasn't had it happen again. I was able to lubricate it and he dealt with it himself after that.

Sometimes they just get stuck. It's not genetic, it's just the way they're built- I would imagine the mouse can be just fine. At the very worst, a round of antibiotics to combat any nasties that got in there.

Heck, I had my rat get an abscess IN his penis. He was fine. It was up toward the right, and connected into the tubes in the penis- if it was pressed, the fluid came out through the urethra. It was icky and green and smelled awful, but he is okay. I took him to the vet for it, but apperantly that type of abscess doesn't need the vet. I was just being careful.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Unfortunatly he did not make it. I tried the methods mentioned with no luck. It did not slide back in and by morning he was gone. Thank you all for your efforts. It's very unfortunate...he was a sweet young boy. I hope the brindle he bred caught.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Was he the one you used for the mice I got from you?

Because both the brindle and the lovely little brown one are both pregnant.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadowrunner said:


> Was he the one you used for the mice I got from you?
> 
> Because both the brindle and the lovely little brown one are both pregnant.


Yes, he is the father to the brindle! Good to know he did funtion before passing! I was worried you would be dissapointed!

The little brown one was only ever with females....so she better not be! She was in a female only group of adults. She might just be fat. The other brindle I got from that breeder is also porky. They might carry the obesity gene if that is the case.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I was cleaning out cages yesterday, and the clearly brindled one was calm enough to let me hold it. Surprise surprise it's a girl. xD She had been too flighty to hold and had peed all over the cage like a boy. That one is clearly pregnant, that is what made me look closer. "you can't be pregnant, your a dude." that kind of thing. To my delight too because I think the little one had just pigged out on the KMR bread and scrambled eggs before I held her the one day. She isn't porky at all. But she does tend to hoard food form the other girls 

These mice have more personality than all of my originals put together. (thanks again for them)
Anyway point being, would you like a "replacement" from the litter when they are ready?
I feel bad that your guy hurt himself so badly making them possible. </3

Also They have names now supposedly.
Clear brindle-Rellmea Dove/brown?- Folara Little yellow-y brindle - Larken


----------

